# Pricing a 1 layer tear off of a flat roof. Then installing 1-1/2 thick insulation and 60m. thick EPDM. I need a price per square on labor and material



## pete1700 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Pricing a 1 layer tear off of a flat roof. Then installing 1-1/2 thick insulation and 60m. thick EPDM. I need a price per square on labor and materials. Thank you. Tim.*

I am estimating a 480 sq. flat roof. 1-story. 1-layer tear off. And he wants to put down 1-1/2" thick insulation and 60ml. thick EPDM rubber. I need to know an approx. price per square.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Time+Material+Overhead+Profit=Cost

Whats up with you guys? If you cant figure out how much to charge how are you going to figure out how to do the work?

You stick right by the phone...I'm sure someone will call soon.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

$30.00 per sq. foot ought to do ya.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

pete1700 said:


> I am estimating a 480 sq. flat roof. 1-story. 1-layer tear off. And he wants to put down 1-1/2" thick insulation and 60ml. thick EPDM rubber. I need to know an approx. price per square.


Go back to school :scooter:


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Call a roofer, get a quote for them to do it, tack on 10% O&P, submit bid. If you don't know what to charge you probably don't know what to do. Don't screw the owner over with inexperience, be the middle man and make 10% if you can get the owner to sign on...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

AGWhitehouse said:


> Call a roofer, get a quote for them to do it, tack on 10% O&P, submit bid. If you don't know what to charge you probably don't know what to do. Don't screw the owner over with inexperience, be the middle man and make 10% if you can get the owner to sign on...


And how is that in the best interest of the home owner?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> And how is that in the best interest of the home owner?


If the bid is the lowest, then it may be of interest. If not, then it isn't. I would hope the homeowner is getting more than one quote...


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

This has to be in the running for the longest thread title ever:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Not just in roofing, I can think of three others in just the last week including electrical.

It dumbfounds me that any pro would even offer any suggestions to aid in this bs.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I consider myself a professional and this is my answer to help you in this BS... : How much should I charge?


Personally, Tinner said $3 a foot and at that price I'd go broke. 


This is 480 square, hardly a home owner. 


If a customer is choosing the low bidder, it won't be me. And a customer interested in the low bid isn't my kind of customer. I try to find out that crap on the phone before I set the appointment. 


In regards to the title... Pete, who is Tim?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> *I need a price per square on labor and materials. Thank you. Tim.*



Why don't we all just jump on the bus and go do it for him also?


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Bud, I'll do it fer tree fiddy!


Jump on the bus or under the bus?


----------

